# Texas man arrested after heroic rescue.



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

SAN MARCOS, Texas - A man who rescued a swimmer caught in swirling river currents found himself in trouble soon afterward when he was arrested by authorities who claimed he was interfering. 

Dave Newman, 48, disobeyed repeated orders by emergency personnel to leave the water, police said. He was charged with interfering with public duties.

"I was amazed," Newman said Monday after his release on $2,000 bail. "I had a very uncomfortable night after saving that guy's life. He thanked me for it in front of the police, and then they took me to jail."

Abed Duamni, 35, of Houston, said he had just finished eating at a restaurant Sunday when he decided to go for a swim in a nearby river. Duamni said he didn't see any signs warning swimmers of dangerous currents.

Newman said he pulled Duamni out of the water, swimming under a waterfall and over to the shore opposite from the restaurant. He could hear law enforcement personnel telling him to come back to the other side.

According to police, Newman smirked and seemed annoyed by officers' requests. He stood in the water for about 15 seconds before swimming downstream.

"When he came across the river, the officer stuck out his hand like he's going to help him out of the water, and he put cuffs on him," said John Parnell, pastor of St. Augustine Old Roman Catholic Church in Fort Worth.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050705/ap_on_re_us/rescuer_arrested


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> That is kinda mean


ya he goes and saves the mans life and they throw him in jail for doing a good deed.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You do have to look at it from the emergency response teams point of view. If the currents were to strong for the one guy why would they be any less for someone else. It could have created more work for them by now having to save 2 lives. 

But jail was a bit harsh I can see their point.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, thats harsh for trying to be a good citizen


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

thats fairly true, theoldsalt

thats insane that he would be put in jail for that


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

PUT IN JAIL? What are the laws doing to our countries?! ...I don't care if that man was 'interfering' or not, if I were the guy stuck drowning in the river I would welcome anyone to 'interfere' and get me out of there!

Even the Police are idiots now. Can't believe it.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i think in this case it was the cop's use of the laws. It never ceases to amaze me how STUPID some cops can be when they feel there pride in in jepordy. Where did it say that the cop did anything to help the guy out? I could see if the guy pushed the cop out of the way to save the guy first or something but come on! Stupid pig. BAD COP! NO DOUGHNUT!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

no doughnut. LOL


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

This is what the wolrd is coming to, they don;t want up to do anything unless they say we can......


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Characin Gal said:


> ...Even the Police are idiots now...


It's not a new phenomenon. It sucks for the good officers to have to deal with blowback from the idiot cops. There are some good cops out there, meanwhile the idiots should've been swallowed at birth. I really hate it when "short mans complex" gets mixed in with a badge and a gun.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

"I really hate it when "short mans complex" gets mixed in with a badge and a gun."

i know what you mean...it makes for some bad cops


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

i know some ppl with the 'short man's complex' LOL...


----------

